# Halftone routed image



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

My grandparents, from the 40's I would assume by the hair and clothing. The original is 5"x7". The halftone carving is 48" tall.

I'm going to cut it one more time, with the lines closer together to get rid of the white lines.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Joe, Forgive me for asking... What are you carving into, painted wood?


----------



## gailenjensen (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Joe.
What are you engraving with, CNC, laser, free hand? What material is it? If CNC or laser, what software?

Enough questions for now.
Gailen


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

That is called "SINTRA board" It is a medium density plastic that is used for signage and other outdoor, weather resistant applications. It is not PVC board, which is solid plastic. This looks a lot like particle board, except that the particles are plastic, rather than wood. It comes in several thicknesses. I have seen it two inches thick when I was working for Federal Signs out of Oceanside, CA. You can buy it from any plastics supply warehouse.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Mom (1939 - 2011)


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

gailenjensen said:


> Hi Joe.
> What are you engraving with, CNC, laser, free hand? What material is it? If CNC or laser, what software?
> 
> Enough questions for now.
> Gailen


I am using a Samson 510 CNC plasma cutting table, with a router mounted instead of a plasma torch. The router is a Bosch 2.25HP plunge router. The bit is a 3/8" 90-degree V-groove bit. 

The software to make the image is Halftoner v1.4, by Jason Dorie, and it is *FREE!* :wink: (Send him a donation anyway)

The machine uses proprietary software from PlasmaCam, called "DesignEdge"

I bought the plasma table because I reasoned that I could route on a plasma table, but I could not plasma cut metals on a router table.

I am experimenting to see what else the machine can do, besides cut metal.

My FLICKR.COM photo album



.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very impressive.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

old55 said:


> very impressive.


+1...


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I have a bit more sanding to do in order to finish my mom's portrait. Since the Sintra board is white, I can lighten up her face by sanding a bit more, to take the ridges down a bit, exposing more white board surface and less black groove fill. I'll post the final photo here.


----------

